# What is 'FTP Server Name' to access macosx.com hosted site? n/t.



## irg63 (Jul 23, 2005)

.


----------



## bobw (Jul 23, 2005)

Host - ftp.macosx.com
User ID - yourusername
ftp://ftp_username:@ftp.macosx.com


----------



## irg63 (Jul 23, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> ftp.macosx.com
> 
> ftp://ftp_username:@ftp.macosx.com



Thanks Bob, much appreciated


----------



## irg63 (Jul 23, 2005)

FTP Server:             ftp.username.userdomainsuffix
login name:             username


Maybe this is the new system, I seem to remember the old one had an underscore like you said....

Thanks anyway for taking the trouble to respond.


----------

